# Snowbirds Chatter



## Ed on Toast

I am fascinated by the whole idea of Snowbirds and look forward to spreading my wings and joining in the next 10 months, or so. 

I sort of get the feeling that you all free run but somehow chat and keep in touch as you go. Obviously, there is this fine forum  for those daily, distance chats but what about shorter, less formal ones during the day? 

Mobile phones, with the wide range of App's like Whats App etc... for less frequent, more formal stuff but is there open, travel along chatter going on? and if so what medium?

A CB radio or modern equivalent, held on a specific Snowbird channel, maybe? 

So, what do you Snowbirds do?


----------



## Ed on Toast

Obviously, these nice Snowbird folk enjoy a lay on


----------



## jennyp19

Ed-E said:


> Obviously, these nice Snowbird folk enjoy a lay on



A lie in, maybe,  lol. Don't forget you are an hour ahead of us!!


----------



## snowbirds

*Waiting for the sun*

Hi Ed,

OK the Snowbirds are up but resting since the last trip and preparing the van for the next run to the SUN.:lol-053::lol-053:

Regards Snowbirds.





Ed-E said:


> Obviously, these nice Snowbird folk enjoy a lay on


IT


----------



## Pauljenny

Lie in ?

What's one of those ?

Breakfast on the terrace to the chorus of Golden Orioles and Jazz on Spottify.

Smart phones make life so easy. 

What you need to communicate, depends on what kind of snowbirdery you choose and the timescale.

If you are a " Benidorm Blackbird ", one who flies south to the same, comfy , familiar,  campsite, every winter.... You won't need much more .

The other extreme is the  " Winter Eagle ",  Flying around wild places , stopping for a few days and moving on.  The techno fiends on here will tell you what clever tackle and networks to use . If you can manage without GB TV , you can go really wild , only coming near civilisation to take on supplies.

Any of those options beats sitting in front of daytime telly, complaining about the great British winter.

Go on...... Try it !


----------



## Ed on Toast

Ahhh! there are sub-species, good to know.

Alas, as yet i have not found my sub-species

I was thinking I might be a Snow Cuckoo, at lease to begin with. Spend time in the many and varied nests that seem to make up the Snowbird colony.

By early next year or later this, I would like to be Out n About on my new wheels. Trungling about the UK and then over onto mainland Europe for a few months. 

I am sure i will find many ideas and solutions among the learned colony chatter here. 

:bow:


----------



## carol

I suppose I must be a fledgling snowbird? Looking forward to strengthening my wings next year!


----------



## Pauljenny

carol said:


> I suppose I must be a fledgling snowbird? Looking forward to strengthening my wings next year!



Oh, come on Carol !  Don't be so modest.. You have been rattling round Europe now for a couple of years ? Getting to know the ropes and bumping into the scenery. :lol-053:


----------



## carol

Thanks for reminding me! NOT! :rolleyes2:


----------



## Ed on Toast

I wonder what might be a good route?

I do like Germany but do not see a great deal about it here, then a meandering route down to Spain & Portugal. 

taking my time and staying a week or so, here and there, with wild and one night stops in between.

A little Benidorm as I pass by to chat with the Blackbirds.

I am new to MH's and nearly as new to Spain, so looking forward to learning loads from you folk before my maiden Spanish flight. 

:cool1:


----------



## Pauljenny

Ed-E said:


> I wonder what might be a good route?
> 
> I do like Germany but do not see a great deal about it here, then a meandering route down to Spain & Portugal.
> 
> taking my time and staying a week or so, here and there, with wild and one night stops in between.
> 
> A little Benidorm as I pass by to chat with the Blackbirds.
> 
> I am new to MH's and nearly as new to Spain, so looking forward to learning loads from you folk before my maiden Spanish flight.
> 
> :cool1:



Sounds a good plan. 

Germany gets cold in the winter... That's why all those big fat A class German vans come down here for a few months . Munich, in the south gets very cold and snowed up.

Try to get the language basics for each country you pass through. If you say Gracias , rather than Obrigado, ( thankyou ), in Portugal , You will be liable to find you measure of brandy will be reduced.


----------



## moonshadow

Ed-E said:


> I wonder what might be a good route?
> 
> I do like Germany but do not see a great deal about it here, then a meandering route down to Spain & Portugal.
> 
> taking my time and staying a week or so, here and there, with wild and one night stops in between.
> 
> A little Benidorm as I pass by to chat with the Blackbirds.
> 
> I am new to MH's and nearly as new to Spain, so looking forward to learning loads from you folk before my maiden Spanish flight.
> 
> :cool1:



You will find loads of places to stop in Spain, we have just come back. We preferred the less populated south west corner. We saw very few British vans. If you talk to people at aires and wild spots they will most likely point you in the direction of some good places to stay. Portugal is lovely too, but north of Lisbon is somewhat chilly at this time of the year. Wild camps are plentiful, except the Algarve where we heard many tales of people being moved on and threatened with fines. Enjoy.


----------



## snowbirds

*Chase the Sun.*

Hi Ed,

You don't need plans or destinations just the open road and see where it takes you.We done the Hook of Holland last June for seven weeks through Holland, Germany and up to Denmark all great country's to visit,then down through France and in to Spain in October for three months.The year before was France, Spain, Gibraltar,and Portugal.
We just book a one way Ferry or Train about a month before we go.Since retiring in 2011 we have done 30,000 miles in Europe but the car left at home has only done 10,000 miles since I bought it in 2012 so get going before you get to old and the insurance gets sky high.

Regards Snowbirds.:dance::sleep-040:







Ed-E said:


> I wonder what might be a good route?
> 
> I do like Germany but do not see a great deal about it here, then a meandering route down to Spain & Portugal.
> 
> taking my time and staying a week or so, here and there, with wild and one night stops in between.
> 
> A little Benidorm as I pass by to chat with the Blackbirds.
> 
> I am new to MH's and nearly as new to Spain, so looking forward to learning loads from you folk before my maiden Spanish flight.
> 
> :cool1:


----------



## Ed on Toast

I think that freedoms to just go with the wind, sounds fantastic but after many years of meticulous planning, I will need some time to relax my own mind, lol   :lol-061:

But i am looking forward to beginning that process 

I am off to work in Birmingham for teh next three days than will drive down Friday evening to Hereford and join the Wild Campers meet there, to continue my education  :idea-007:


----------



## kenspain

snowbirds said:


> Hi Ed,
> 
> OK the Snowbirds are up but resting since the last trip and preparing the van for the next run to the SUN.:lol-053::lol-053:
> 
> Regards Snowbirds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT



Dont forget to order your visa  if we come out of the EU :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## snowbirds

Hi Kenspain.

If it all goes wrong I will be over to hide in your Orange grove,Nice to see you back on here.

Snowbirds.:drive::drive:




kenspain said:


> Dont forget to order your visa  if we come out of the EU :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## kenspain

snowbirds said:


> Hi Kenspain.
> 
> If it all goes wrong I will be over to hide in your Orange grove,Nice to see you back on here.
> 
> Snowbirds.:drive::drive:



They where talking on the Spanish tv about what they will do if the UK leaves the EU silly bloody things they came up with.:idea-007::idea-007:


----------



## Pauljenny

kenspain said:


> They where talking on the Spanish tv about what they will do if the UK leaves the EU silly bloody things they came up with.:idea-007::idea-007:



At the risk of going off topic....

Yes , what will they do if all those polite ,well educated young Spaniards, working in menial UK jobs 
, suddenly have to come back home .... onto a shrinking jobs market... Ditto Portugal.

Who will replace them in the UK....The  British, drugged-up, mindless ,tattooed  Dole generation. ?

Now then, back to wild camping . 

Do your homework, Ed . Loads of info on where to wild camp online ... Get yer Google finger out.


----------



## jennyp19

Just book a one way ferry, is the first step.


----------



## Ed on Toast

Hereford is the next step for me. To sit with teh wise owls and learn more :idea-007:


----------



## Lee

W have just spent 10 weeks travelling around Spain and the algarve and already planning next years trip....  Speak to Lee at Hereford- you won't miss him..... He's the one taking your money..

See you there.


----------



## Tezza33

carol said:


> I suppose I must be a fledgling snowbird? Looking forward to strengthening my wings inext year!


----------



## Ed on Toast

It was great to chat to many wise Euro-travellers over the weekend. Much learned, much more to learn but all very good. I am enjoying it all


----------



## Ed on Toast

Well, due to you folk, I have learned much over the summer and am tottering with the idea of winter in Spain/Portugal (December January)  It would be great to know some others who are maybe going around the same time, some good places to stop etc...


----------



## Lee

Hi Ed
Linda and I are planning on heading to Spain / Portugal in early January.
My thoughts are to go Calais/Dunkirk then head down to Spain going around the top of the Pyrenees then dropping across Spain to probably Valencia and from there just take it as it comes probably ending up in Portugal, coming back late March.
As you can see not a lot of planning done so far and probably not a lot more before we get there.


----------



## Ed on Toast

Nice, alas my window is December January this year but i hope you have a great time


----------



## Canalsman

I am catching the ferry to Bilbao arriving on the morning of 29th December.

I plan to head anti-clockwise round the coast, through Portugal, and then along the southern and eastern coasts of Spain (with a number of inland detours en route).

My return to England will be during April via France ...


----------



## rugbyken

Although in northern Spain at the moment having spent a fortnight in France we are planning to drop down through Portugal to the algarve via the barragems over the next month returning end of November we will be coming out again early January for a further 14 weeks only plan in that is the wonderfull wine festival in Blaye mid April will dictate the return dates , Mike mykcamper has shown us where Narniacis so hope to call there!!! I know of 8 members already planning to be down there January February do we need a mini meet???


----------



## Ed on Toast

Narniacis ???


----------



## Canalsman

Ed on Tour said:


> Narniacis ???



+1


----------



## rugbyken

Snowbird Narniacis bloody spellcheck Narnia is a free parking Nr A beach and an enterprising local bar owner supply's evening meal and cooked breakfast for €10


----------



## Canalsman

rugbyken said:


> Snowbird Narniacis bloody spellcheck Narnia is a free parking Nr A beach and an enterprising local bar owner supply's evening meal and cooked breakfast for €10



Sorry, but I can't locate that either ... more details please


----------



## iampatman

We're in Leon tonight, then to Braganca, Barragem do Caldeirao, Villa Vella de Rodao, Terrugem, Messejana, Sao Rafael to meet old friends then a few days across Spain via Cadiz, Granada, Almeria and finally to Bolnuevo for the winter. Well, that's the plan anyway but we all know about "plans".

Have a great time wherever you all go.

Pat


----------



## carol

iampatman said:


> We're in Leon tonight, then to Braganca, Barragem do Caldeirao, Villa Vella de Rodao, Terrugem, Messejana, Sao Rafael to meet old friends then a few days across Spain via Cadiz, Granada, Almeria and finally to Bolnuevo for the winter. Well, that's the plan anyway but we all know about "plans".
> 
> Have a great time wherever you all go.
> 
> Pat



Are you full timing Pat? Certainly seems that way...


----------



## rugbyken

Aduanus just below Denia but above Javea n38.7691 E 00.11303 don't have name of bar or anything else other than you can get LPG near there and both lidl & aldi nearby
     It is probably the one with similar coordinates on the poi map


----------



## Pauljenny

We're on the afternoon ferry to Caen,on the 11th October.
Breezing south until we expect to reach our cottage on the Eastern Algarve,perhaps 2 weeks later... Unless the weather en route is crap, in which case,we'll get a move on .

Gizza shout if we can be of any assistance, or you feel the need to buy us a drink.


----------



## Canalsman

rugbyken said:


> Aduanus just below Denia but above Javea n38.7691 E 00.11303 don't have name of bar or anything else other than you can get LPG near there and both lidl & aldi nearby
> It is probably the one with similar coordinates on the poi map



The coordinates you give aren't correct ...

Is this the place perhaps?

Google Maps


----------



## iampatman

carol said:


> Are you full timing Pat? Certainly seems that way...



Hi Carol,

We're trying to! If the letting agents pulled their finger out and found us some tenants and providing this daft bloody brexit vote doesn't mean a green card for the insurance and limited stay in EU countries. Meanwhile we're off to Spain again for the winter while we still can.

Pat


----------



## Pauljenny

Just to say thanks,Pat, for keeping us on touch.
Have a good trip.


----------



## Canalsman

POI Admin said:


> The coordinates you give aren't correct ...
> 
> Is this the place perhaps?
> 
> Google Maps



Bump


----------



## rugbyken

Don't really know these were the coordinates I was given by mykcamper not been there myself will tell you about the end of january


----------



## Ed on Toast

Ken has given us all more of an idea about the location of Narnia that we have ever been given before. 

The small fact that to co-ords and not correct, is just part of the mystery of Narnia. 

If you need to know more, log off, open your wardrobe and ask the Lion


----------



## yorkslass

Ed on Tour said:


> Ken has given us all more of an idea about the location of Narnia that we have ever been given before.
> 
> The small fact that to co-ords and not correct, is just part of the mystery of Narnia.
> 
> If you need to know more, log off, open your wardrobe and ask the Lion



Mind it don't leap out and nip your bum!!!!


----------



## spigot

jennyp19 said:


> Just book a one way ferry, is the first step.



Turn right at Calais is the next step!


----------



## spigot

POI Admin said:


> The coordinates you give aren't correct ...
> 
> Is this the place perhaps?
> 
> Google Maps



I don't think that's the place Chris, we normally stay at 38.769829 0.189686 near the Arenal beach & Scallops restaurant. But Taylor-Wimpey have bought the old fairground & are about to build apartments, which could put the kybosh on MHs, we overnighted there in May & it was OK.


----------



## Canalsman

spigot said:


> I don't think that's the place Chris, we normally stay at 38.769829 0.189686 near the Arenal beach & Scallops restaurant. But Taylor-Wimpey have bought the old fairground & are about to build apartments, which could put the kybosh on MHs, we overnighted there in May & it was OK.



Thanks for the information. This spot is in the Iberia POIs - let's hope it continues to be usable.


----------



## Canalsman

rugbyken said:


> I know of 8 members already planning to be down there January February do we need a mini meet???



Me included ...

A mini meet sounds a good idea 

Suggestions for a venue?


----------



## spigot

POI Admin said:


> Me included ...
> 
> A mini meet sounds a good idea
> 
> Suggestions for a venue?



I can't think of a better place than Cullera, 39.155334 -0.241870, just south of Valencia, we met mykcamper here earlier in the year, it's a vast area & wouldn't get crowded, even if loads of vans turned up.

There's also a good tapas bar in town, beer 1.5 euros per pint!.  Cassette emptying, supermarkets not far. Water can be a problem, we fetched it from a nearby park but it was a good walk.

We'll be there Jan/Feb.


----------



## Dogeared

The boss has decided that we are going to Spain about then, but she prefers joining up with other motorhomrrs from time to time rather than just going solo, so a mini meet would sound good.

Baz


----------



## Canalsman

spigot said:


> I can't think of a better place than Cullera, 39.155334 -0.241870, just south of Valencia, we met mykcamper here earlier in the year, it's a vast area & wouldn't get crowded, even if loads of vans turned up.
> 
> There's also a good tapas bar in town, beer 1.5 euros per pint!.  Cassette emptying, supermarkets not far. Water can be a problem, we fetched it from a nearby park but it was a good walk.
> 
> We'll be there Jan/Feb.



Looks like a good suggestion to me ...

Would you like to start a thread in Meets/Gatherings so we can get an idea who might turn up and when?


----------



## Canalsman

Dogeared said:


> The boss has decided that we are going to Spain about then, but she prefers joining up with other motorhomrrs from time to time rather than just going solo, so a mini meet would sound good.
> 
> Baz



Well as I mentioned before, I'm going to be in Spain from 29th December for around 3 months ...

Maybe those going could exchange mobile numbers/emails to keep in touch?


----------



## 5andy

We will be in the general area January/ February. We planned to leave Benidorn mid January and head south but are happy to be flexible. It would be great to join a mimi meet if possible but it would depend on the date. Happy to share my phone number.
5andy.


----------



## Dogeared

Like the idea of exchanging detail.   Being a bit of a numpty, what is the easiest way to exchange numbers etc securely.  Is it best just to pm members who are on this thread.

Baz


----------



## Ed on Toast

I am trying to build enough bottle in the bottle bank to venture South December January. It is just a case of seeing it it is Cornwall or the Costas


----------



## Canalsman

Dogeared said:


> Like the idea of exchanging detail.   Being a bit of a numpty, what is the easiest way to exchange numbers etc securely.  Is it best just to pm members who are on this thread.
> 
> Baz



Well if Spigot would like to be the central point of contact, seeing as 'twas he/she that suggested a location, I'm happy to PM my details ...


----------



## Canalsman

Ed on Tour said:


> I am trying to build enough bottle in the bottle bank to venture South December January. It is just a case of seeing it it is Cornwall or the Costas



Go on - go for it!


----------



## Ed on Toast

It is a big step, as I am a newbie and solo traveller, in my first camper but maybe this proposed thread will help me take the leap, so to speak


----------



## Canalsman

Ed on Tour said:


> It is a big step, as I am a newbie and solo traveller, in my first camper but maybe this proposed thread will help me take the leap, so to speak



I'm a solo traveller too, with my two Lurchers as companions. Not a newbie though, and I've been to the south of France for the past three Winters.

Iberia will be a new experience


----------



## 5andy

Its our first time in Spain, in a motorhome, too.
5andy


----------



## kenspain

spigot said:


> I can't think of a better place than Cullera, 39.155334 -0.241870, just south of Valencia, we met mykcamper here earlier in the year, it's a vast area & wouldn't get crowded, even if loads of vans turned up.
> 
> There's also a good tapas bar in town, beer 1.5 euros per pint!.  Cassette emptying, supermarkets not far. Water can be a problem, we fetched it from a nearby park but it was a good walk.
> 
> We'll be there Jan/Feb.



I would make sure that you can get in there i was fishing down there last month and the boat owner said that they were going to stop all the motorhomes parking due to all the complaints from the locals and from the owners of the flats.


----------



## spigot

POI Admin said:


> Looks like a good suggestion to me ...
> 
> Would you like to start a thread in Meets/Gatherings so we can get an idea who might turn up and when?



Chris, I couldn't organise a p*ss-up in a brewery & I hate to be nailed down to a time & place, if the weather is crap, we will be heading further south & Morocco,

I only suggested Cullera as it could be the ideal location for a meet.

I think the best thing to do is keep in touch through the forum when we're all down there.


----------



## spigot

kenspain said:


> I would make sure that you can get in there i was fishing down there last month and the boat owner said that they were going to stop all the motorhomes parking due to all the complaints from the locals and from the owners of the flats.



Ken, you're an old killjoy, a harbinger of doom.

Many times over the last 4 years you've said it was impossible to overnight in the Alicante area, but I've stayed there with no problems at all.

At Cullera there can be several hundred motorhomes there in high season, if the authorities put the block on it, the local traders & bar owners would revolt.


----------



## carol

But remember, his son is a cop!


----------



## Deleted user 48797

5andy said:


> We will be in the general area January/ February. We planned to leave Benidorn mid January and head south but are happy to be flexible. It would be great to join a mimi meet if possible but it would depend on the date. Happy to share my phone number.
> 5andy.



I imagine lots of people will be leaving Benidorm now the night life is not the same...
Bd..


----------



## kenspain

spigot said:


> Ken, you're an old killjoy, a harbinger of doom.
> 
> Many times over the last 4 years you've said it was impossible to overnight in the Alicante area, but I've stayed there with no problems at all.
> 
> At Cullera there can be several hundred motorhomes there in high season, if the authorities put the block on it, the local traders & bar owners would revolt.



Thats it  I am out out of here,  only  Put that on because i did not want a lot of you turning up and could not park


----------



## kenspain

carol said:


> But remember, his son is a cop!



My son by the way as help many van owners  when i have ask for help not.


----------



## rugbyken

Don't throw your toys out the pram ken I'm sure you've had bigger insults face to face , apart from your weather statements sending us green with envy lots have appreciated your advice and the viewpoint of your sons official role, 
   There have been several incidents in particular in Portugal where locals have complained about parking and managed to get it stopped only for traders to get it overturned, in the 7/8 years we have been going south we have noticed the increase in vans and this year in particular there are dozens more French vans staying away from North Africa flooding Aires, 
    The problem is that where there is no control someone will always take the p*** , while most of us live by the maxim take away only memories leave only tyre tracks , others will block the seafront for months with awnings out or crap in the dunes etc and wonder why one day the facility disappears , the paradox is that as a wild camper I want to be parked up in an isolated spot enjoying the views but in reality we end up with vans strung nose to tail along a beach road or blocking locals favourite spots, then as in Portugal the local council takes control provides a camping spot normally quite reasonable prices and bans all other parking , but the aire is likely to be on an industrial estate or somewhere equally as unattractive.


----------



## carol

kenspain said:


> My son by the way as help many van owners  when i have ask for help not.



I'm sure he has Ken, it was a joke as you usually tell us that he is


----------



## spigot

I must admit Ken does have a valid point.

In Cullera, behind the dunes there is a vast area that can accommodate hundreds of motorhomes & still not look crowded. But you still get some idiots (mainly Dutch, German & French) who make a point of staying on the seafront right underneath the apartment blocks. Of course the residents are going to get the hump.

It is these idiots who will eventually spoil it for the rest of us, I don't think it will happen for a few years, but I may be wrong.


----------



## Gee

Ferry booked for 9th November and looking forward to my second Iberian winter. 
Last winter I bounced all over Spain, Portugal and Morocco covering 15000 miles in 8 month, wilding everywhere apart from my month in Morocco (only to accidentally format my phones sd card, losing all my maps, routes and stops). This one wanting to be more settled, maybe a couple month in each place, if I can find the right (and cheap enough) sites with a bit of wilding in between. 
Hopefully this year I'll bump into a few more of you as last winter I only met one other member on my travels, but then again I was off the beaten track for most of it.


----------



## Gee

With all the talk of Cullera dunes/river being closed down, all is fine. Loads of vans, police doing the rounds no problemo. Weather is pants though. So is the mini meet still on?


----------



## Pauljenny

We are settled down in The East Algarve . After 5 months full-time in the van, we are taking it easy.

The weather is quite fair, for late November. We've had a little light rain, mainly overnight , but can be out and about in shorts and sandals.

We'll probably head south to Cadiz, for a while , if the weather is poor in January.

Give us a shout if you are East of Faro.

What have you decided Ed ?


----------



## carol

Hi all, I'm planning to go mid January and more than happy to share phone number and meet up as I don't want to be on my ownio all the time! In fact, although I've travelled round France on my own, the thought of doing it in Spain I find a bit daunting to the point where I keep getting cold feet. I need some chivvying!


----------



## jacquigem

carol said:


> Hi all, I'm planning to go mid January and more than happy to share phone number and meet up as I don't want to be on my ownio all the time! In fact, although I've travelled round France on my own, the thought of doing it in Spain I find a bit daunting to the point where I keep getting cold feet. I need some chivvying!



Go Carol you wont regret it spain is different to France


----------



## spigot

Gee said:


> With all the talk of Cullera dunes/river being closed down, all is fine. Loads of vans, police doing the rounds no problemo. Weather is pants though. So is the mini meet still on?



We'll be down there mid Jan.


----------



## iampatman

carol said:


> Hi all, I'm planning to go mid January and more than happy to share phone number and meet up as I don't want to be on my ownio all the time! In fact, although I've travelled round France on my own, the thought of doing it in Spain I find a bit daunting to the point where I keep getting cold feet. I need some chivvying!



Hi Carol,

Consider yourself chivvied!!

Pat


----------



## 5andy

Our.plans have changed a bit but we will definitely be in Benidorm until the 17th Jan then hanging around somewhere looking for the sun for the last two weeks in January, probably heading south. Happy to meet up at some point.
5andy


----------

